# Biete: Simatic MMC 512kb 2 mb 4 mb 8 mb



## themystery (13 März 2008)

Hallo

habe ein paar Simatic mmc zu verkaufen.
Alle Karten sind neu und versiegelt.
Auf wunsch schicke ich gerne bilder.
habe:
512 kb 6ES7 953-8LJ20-0AA0 für 60 Euro
2 mb 6ES7 953-8LL20-0AA0 für 80 Euro
4 mb 6ES7 953-8LM20-0AA0 für 90 Euro
8 mb 6ES7 953-8LP20-0AA0 für 120 Euro
Einfach melden.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 März 2008)

hallo,

gibt es dafür eine ordentliche Rechnung und Gewährleistung?


----------



## Markus (13 März 2008)

gibts ne rechnung?
ich nehme alle


----------



## themystery (17 März 2008)

hallo ist privatverkauf keine rechnung also 
gewährleistung gibts deswegen auch nicht.
aber wie gesagt alle neu und versiegelt.


----------



## themystery (20 März 2008)

hallo,
damit ich diese frage nicht noch einmal beantworten muss.
ja ich versende gerne auch per nachnahme.


----------

